# Prepping 101: Gas masks for children and other dumbass internet intel



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

PREPPING 101: GAS MASKS FOR CHILDREN AND OTHER DUMBASS INTERNET INTEL
by PAUL HELINSKI on AUGUST 3, 2015
Related Tags: Buzz, Feature Articles, Prepping

You absolutely do not need to spend big bucks on a gas mask like #4 in this picture, which is one of my Scott masks I purchased just after 911. They are #1- a $16 Vietnamese cheek pouch mask that only has one filter, (not mentioned in the article). #2 - Adult Israeli mask. #3- Serbian mask with 60mm thread filters. #5 - Children's PDF-2 (size 2). #6 - Children's PDF-D (size 1). #7 - Czeck M-17 copy. #8 - Russian GP-5 with Swiss filter on it. #9 Russian newer GP-7 type. #10 - Older GP-7 type. #11 Russian PBF "Gorilla" mask in black.
The first thing that many survivalists buy is often a gas mask, but they seldom ask themselves why. "NBC" stands for nuclear, biological and chemical, so the answer is obviously "well duh, that. Hello!" But what do those scenarios look like on the ground if/when they happen, and what help will a gas mask be if they do? Also, what's the budget? You can find gas masks with NBC filters on Ebay for $10 up to $700 sometimes. Which ones work? Can you get away with the cheap models? I heard Russian filters have asbestos? And what about kids? Are there any gas masks for traveling with children?

Prepping 101: Gas Masks for Children and Other Dumbass Internet Intel ? GunsAmerica Digest


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How sure are you that the Russian filters have asbestos?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

camel923 said:


> how sure are you that the russian filters have asbestos?


I read the article, it said that they MAY HAVE HAD it in the past. 
Moot point however due to the fact that the charcoal comes after the element in the filter, blocking it out of the airstream..


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Good article. I have masks in my storage for a couple of reasons. One Michigan is surrounded by Nuke plants so if there is an accident, I have a means to filter bad air until I can leave and two I live a couple of miles from an expressway. If there was an accident I have a means to filter bad air until I can leave. 

I am not too concerned for biological or chemical weapons as I do not live near a major city.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I am in the Ground Zero of America's oldest Nuke Plant. Every year we get an evac Map. Every year I take a sharpee and note to walk *towards* the plant for quicker and less painful death!
Google Oysters Creek Nuclear plant. It's slated for decommission in a few years..... I'll miss this 3 eyed fish!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Unless you live next door to an Anhydrous Ammonia storage facility, if your first prep is a gas mask I suspect you're not thinking things through very realistically. I'd even include living next to an American nuke plant - yes a catastrophic accident is always Possible but probability is pretty darned low, based on historical evidence and design characteristics.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> I am in the Ground Zero of America's oldest Nuke Plant. Every year we get an evac Map. Every year I take a sharpee and note to walk *towards* the plant for quicker and less painful death!
> Google Oysters Creek Nuclear plant. It's slated for decommission in a few years..... I'll miss this 3 eyed fish!


Wouldn't it be faster to run toward the plant for a faster death?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Wouldn't it be faster to run toward the plant for a faster death?


Of course with everyone evacuating it might be even quicker to just drive straight there in the convertible.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like a true survival attitude... 

As long as there is water and land survival is possible. Radiation is easy to avoid and in most cases you can live through minor exposure.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> The first thing that many survivalists buy is often a gas mask,


I would wager that 80% of peppers DO NOT own a gas mask...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the number is even lower than 20%. It is not one of the things that people can believe they will need.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^>>


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I think the number is even lower than 20%. It is not one of the things that people can believe they will need.


Unless you're in Israel...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I think the number is even lower than 20%. It is not one of the things that people can believe they will need.


I agree but i was saying 20% because I was willing to wager on it... I prefer sure bets


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would wager that 80% of peppers DO NOT own a gas mask...


I don't, I grew up on the polluted air of NJ.... which is sent to us Compliments of all the upper Mid Western States, thank you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am one of your 20%.
Have 10 US M17A1's, all canteens have drinking adaptors. All were free.
Each has the DECON kit in it.
Have a stack of filters and spare parts for them also.
Keep two in each jeep, the rest are here in stores. Also have six Israeli models, and about 30 nato filters for them.
They came from brothers estate.

My biggest concern is fallout, which you can get rid of externally, but need to block from inhailation. Have thyroid pills also.
Masks in Jeeps is a carryover from when on tactical team, level 3's are in there too.


----------

